# 150Mbps 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802.11n/g/b



## missmartha

hi, 
i bought this device from ebay but the driver for it won't work on win xp or win 7, system does recoize the device but software won't load m,windows can not match device to software so it won't install the driver. can you help me with this problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you happen to know the name of the driver?

It will be on the CD that came with the product.

Look on the CD for the driver and please reply with the name of the folder containing the driver.

It will be something like "RTL8188SU"


----------



## missmartha

hi,
thank you for your speedy responce but the device did not come with install cd, they had a download link, ralink driver,the seller has been try to help and i get confused with there download link

Dear friend,

Sorry for the troubles!

Please check again:

1.Please download the driver in https://app.box.com/s/ciqodxvkol920gjofrrr

WINDOWS driver ：
Realtek

LINUX driver ：
Realtek

MAC driver ：
Realtek

2.It is safe and no charge

3.If you still have problems, please email us.

*- epatchpark
this the email i recieved and i'm still not getting anywhere, i'm about ready to give it up, maybe someone can help me.
*


----------



## joeten

What is confusing you the links you posted clearly shows windows does the wifi dongle have a name


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

See if he knows the name of the driver.


----------



## joeten

Got to be in here somewhere Realtek


----------



## missmartha

hello everyone,
I h ave no good news to report, i did manage to download drivers realtek for the said device,even the sellers link failed it was for mac os and lunix,no windows. but i still tried them. i do appreciate everyone effort in help me solve this dalima. my systems show the device as: 802.1n NIC IN DEVICE MANAGER. I'VE BEEN WORKING ON COMPUTERS FOR 20 YEARS AND THIS IS THE HARDEST ONE YET, USUALLY DRIVERS ARE A BREZZE, i HAVE TRIED 8/10 DRIVERS SO FAR, YES THIS ONE IS A REAL HUM-DINGER. I'M ALREADY THINKING ABOUT GIVING IT UP AND GO BUY ANOTHER DEVICE LOCALLY. i'LL KEEP TRYING. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF i COULD FIND THE RIGHT DRIVER.
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR EFFORTS.
MARTHA:sad:


----------



## oscer1

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## missmartha

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR EFFORTS, NO I.M NOT THERE YET. I DID GET INTO DEVICE MANAGER TO Device Instance AND WHAT THEN ?.
I'LL TELL YOU THIS DEVICE AND ?/ DRIVER HAS ALOT TO BE DESIRED.
i REARLY EVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH DRIVERS, I USUALLY REFURBISH COMPUTERS. i DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT THIS !
THANK YOU ALL !


----------



## oscer1

I know it won't have ven and dev but should have other numbers in there.


----------



## missmartha

ok here is device manager details 
usb\vid_0bdA&pid_0179\00e04c817Cl0, PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS IS CORRECTION


----------



## oscer1

ok try the driver here. Realtek

if that doesnt work then try the driver here. USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0179 drivers


----------



## missmartha

I want to thank everyone for there efforts, this device i hope will work,every driver downloaded/links have all failed,yes its a real headache, i usually never driver issues,I will continue to search for a working driver, when I do, I will share it with everyone


----------



## missmartha

thank you all for your efforts, I still have no positive results, I have tried driver. both xp and win 7 have the same problem, windows can not math the device to the software so it will not load the driver, i really don't understand why this device is such a problem and have other people had this problem ?


----------



## joeten

Hi is there any id on the actual device for instance I have a tp link and on the back can find TL-WN727N


----------



## missmartha

Hi,

i'm sorry to say that the only device is 802.11n, nothing else on the device.


----------



## joeten

Do you have a link to the page you purchased from just on the faint chance there is a mention of something.


----------



## missmartha

hi,
I have looked closely at the device only has 802.11n and nothing else, you would think that worked by now, maybe they are defective/junk, i don't believe that yet. I have a netgear 300 and its been a good investment, but this device has me scratching my head, this is one hum-dinger, but I'll keep trying and when I do, it will be avalible to everyone. I believe others may have had this problem, windows just cannot load the driver, when windows id's the software to the device, files begin transfer and installs the device. and this does not happen with this device and system see's the device.
i do appreciate your efforts.
martha


----------



## joeten

Hi can you open device manager and go to the device right click on it and choose up date driver when the window opens choose let me choose, and see if you can point windows to the driver or if you can open the driver package see if there is an inf file you point windows to.


----------



## provision

hi i had the same problem, i have found a driver that works on my pc gonna try it on a xp system now.

download link:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-AC56/DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip

gr,

Provision


----------



## provision

it works on my xp system aswell..

gr,

Provision

ps: My apologies for any spelling mistakes.


----------



## zhong

i have same problem I am using Compaq Presario sr1910NX desktop computer.
I am using Windows XP.











Device Instance ID is- USB\VID_OBDA&PID_8179\00E04C8188FF


What driver should I download ?

Thanks


----------



## zhong

I have same problem, but I am ujsing Compaq Presario sr1910nx.
Using Windows XP O.S,









Device Instance ID is- USB\VID_OBDA&PID_8179\00E04C8188FF shown in
above attachment.


What driver should I download and what url to download from ?

Thanks



oscer1 said:


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> 
> In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID
> In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## joeten

You should get the driver from the maker of the devices support pages


----------



## zhong

The item I bought at E-bay is exactly-

150Mbps 150M Mini USB Wifi Wireless Adapter Network LAN Card 802 11N G B 2 4GHz | eBay

Don't even know the maker of the devices support pages.

Just from http://soonics.com/erp/download/150M Mini WiFi Adapter Driver.rar they posted on the above E-bay page.

And the drivers I download there don't work for the device.

I e-mail the seller to ask, but they don't understand written English very well and are on holiday for a few days. So I don't know when I will get a reponse.

Thanks



joeten said:


> You should get the driver from the maker of the devices support pages


----------



## joeten

A quick look on google shows it as Realtek driver REALTEK - Download driver for RTL8180, RTL8185, RTL8187, RTL8187B, RTL8187SE, RTL8188CE, RTL8188CU, RTL8188CUS, RTL8188RU, RTL8188SU, RTL8190, RTL8191SE, RTL8191SU, RTL8192CU, RTL8192E, RTL8192GU, RTL8192SE, RTL8192SU, RTL8712 and RTL8723U


----------



## zhong

So what is the exact downloadlink url for 
my Device Instance ID is- USB\VID_OBDA&PID_8179\00E04C8188FF that
is suitable for my device ?

Thanks




joeten said:


> A quick look on google shows it as Realtek driver REALTEK - Download driver for RTL8180, RTL8185, RTL8187, RTL8187B, RTL8187SE, RTL8188CE, RTL8188CU, RTL8188CUS, RTL8188RU, RTL8188SU, RTL8190, RTL8191SE, RTL8191SU, RTL8192CU, RTL8192E, RTL8192GU, RTL8192SE, RTL8192SU, RTL8712 and RTL8723U


----------



## joeten

It should be this one I believe REALTEK - Download driver for RTL8192SE and Windows XP 32bit


----------



## zhong

Are you sure it is for usb wireless adapter. It mentioned PCI ?

PCI drivers are for internal type card isn't it ? Not for usb wireless adapter plugged into usb 2.0 in front or back of p.c. ?

My Device Instance ID is- USB\VID_OBDA&PID_8179\00E04C8188FF that
is suitable for my device ?

The driver file posted in E-bay site here-
http://soonics.com/erp/download/150M Mini WiFi Adapter Driver.rar
contained Ralink drivers after installed, but they don't work, so must be wrong driver files ? 

So don't know whether drivers should actually be Ralink or Realtek drivers ?

Thanks



joeten said:


> It should be this one I believe REALTEK - Download driver for RTL8192SE and Windows XP 32bit


----------



## joeten

Ahh sorry I must have clicked the wrong link you can fins the Railink drivers here Downloads - MediaTek I believe it is still a Realtek driver they have there a couple for usb


----------



## XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX

provision said:


> hi i had the same problem, i have found a driver that works on my pc gonna try it on a xp system now.
> 
> download link:
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-AC56/DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip
> 
> gr,
> 
> Provision


===================================

I purchased the same device from E-Bay - It does not have any model information but the vendor provided the chipset - *Realteak 8188CU* and the hardware ID is *USB\VID\0BDA&PID_0179*. I tried 2 different driver's before I came across Provision's post. *It worked like a CHARM!* I had to manually install the driver via Device Manager. I ran into other issues as well when manually installing the other drivers, thought I KNOW I was using a valid driver it installed but would disappear from network connections and the device manager right away. I was still able to see the device in *MSINFO32* and had to run command *set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 *before opening the device manager, then click *View>>Show Hidden Devices*. I was then able to see the 2 other devices and remove them. If your having trouble with this device use the link provided by Provision, THANKS!

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-AC56/DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip


----------



## zhong

It won't detect netrtwlanu.inf and install the drivers from xp folder of
the zip file you posted.

Thanks




XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX said:


> ===================================
> 
> I purchased the same device from E-Bay - It does not have any model information but the vendor provided the chipset - *Realteak 8188CU* and the hardware ID is *USB\VID\0BDA&PID_0179*. I tried 2 different driver's before I came across Provision's post. *It worked like a CHARM!* I had to manually install the driver via Device Manager. I ran into other issues as well when manually installing the other drivers, thought I KNOW I was using a valid driver it installed but would disappear from network connections and the device manager right away. I was still able to see the device in *MSINFO32* and had to run command *set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 *before opening the device manager, then click *View>>Show Hidden Devices*. I was then able to see the 2 other devices and remove them. If your having trouble with this device use the link provided by Provision, THANKS!
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-AC56/DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip


----------



## XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX

zhong said:


> It won't detect netrtwlanu.inf and install the drivers from xp folder of
> the zip file you posted.
> 
> Thanks


=====================================
Zhong,

You may want to remove any associated devices / drivers already installed for the Realtek 8188 adapter and disconnect the device from your computer. Then go into the WinXP folder and right click on *netrtwlanu.inf *& *RTLBt.inf* and choose *INSTALL*. You can then connect the usb device and see if it is automatically installs the driver...if not... you can try to install manually by choosing to update the driver from device manager. If you choose to specify the driver you want to install you should get a list of hardware vendor's to choose from, select *REALTEK*. You will then have to look through the available driver's for an associated *Realtek 8188 / 8188CU* driver. Let me know if that works.

Good Luck!


----------



## zhong

I uninstalled the drivers for Realteak 8188CU which is not working.
Unplugged the usb wireless hardware device. 
I then plug it in the usb, but it searches for hadrware device and it detects
and re-installs the Realteak 8188CU automatically again.

So I am unable to install the driver files for xp that provision posted the link for earlier.

Thanks



XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX said:


> =====================================
> Zhong,
> 
> You may want to remove any associated devices / drivers already installed for the Realtek 8188 adapter and disconnect the device from your computer. Then go into the WinXP folder and right click on *netrtwlanu.inf *& *RTLBt.inf* and choose *INSTALL*. You can then connect the usb device and see if it is automatically installs the driver...if not... you can try to install manually by choosing to update the driver from device manager. If you choose to specify the driver you want to install you should get a list of hardware vendor's to choose from, select *REALTEK*. You will then have to look through the available driver's for an associated *Realtek 8188 / 8188CU* driver. Let me know if that works.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX

zhong said:


> I uninstalled the drivers for Realteak 8188CU which is not working.
> Unplugged the usb wireless hardware device.
> I then plug it in the usb, but it searches for hadrware device and it detects
> and re-installs the Realteak 8188CU automatically again.
> 
> So I am unable to install the driver files for xp that provision posted the link for earlier.
> 
> Thanks


======================

Zhong,

You may need to try uninstalling the previous drivers. Open an Administrator Command Prompt and run these commands *set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 *and* start devmgmt.msc *(to load the device manager. In the device manager click *View *and select *Show Hidden Devices*. Likely under *Network Adapters* you will find the other *Realtek 8188 *devices - Delete them. Follow the steps in my last post and be sure to right click and install both INF files. Let me know if that helps.

-Greg


----------



## zhong

Do leave USB device plugged or unplugged when I installing INI files?

Thanks




XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX said:


> ======================
> 
> Zhong,
> 
> You may need to try uninstalling the previous drivers. Open an Administrator Command Prompt and run these commands set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 and start devmgmt.msc (to load the device manager. In the device manager click View and select Show Hidden Devices. Likely under Network Adapters you will find the other Realtek 8188 devices - Delete them. Follow the steps in my last post and be sure to right click and install both INF files. Let me know if that helps.
> 
> -Greg


----------



## XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX

zhong said:


> Do leave USB device plugged or unplugged when I installing INI files?
> 
> Thanks


===================
Zhong,

I would suggest having the USB device unplugged until AFTER you have installed the INI files.


----------



## zhong

It installed but it doesn't connect using dhcp to connect.

Only connects when I type in manually all the ip address gateway and DNS address. However even though it connects I don't get any internet.

I have another PC with tp link wirelss adapter and it connects to the internet set on dhcp and to connect automatically the IP address , gateway and DNS addresses.

I am using wrt54g Linksys wireless router.

Thanks




XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX said:


> ===================
> Zhong,
> 
> I would suggest having the USB device unplugged until AFTER you have installed the INI files.


----------



## XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX

zhong said:


> It installed but it doesn't connect using dhcp to connect.
> 
> Only connects when I type in manually all the ip address gateway and DNS address. However even though it connects I don't get any internet.
> 
> I have another PC with tp link wirelss adapter and it connects to the internet set on dhcp and to connect automatically the IP address , gateway and DNS addresses.
> 
> I am using wrt54g Linksys wireless router.
> 
> Thanks


=====================
Zhong,

That is interesting that now it appears be installed but only allows you to connect when statically assigning an ip address? Can you ping the router/gateway when you have a static ip address set? Also what happens when you try to connect to the router via the wireless connection manager? When you set a static ip address did you also set the DNS?


----------



## zhong

See this thread-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...er-doesnt-recognize-843986-2.html#post5286322

I discussed this with others here, but after long discussion still wasn't able to
get it to work.


Thanks




XxSiRiuSxBuRnxX said:


> =====================
> Zhong,
> 
> That is interesting that now it appears be installed but only allows you to connect when statically assigning an ip address? Can you ping the router/gateway when you have a static ip address set? Also what happens when you try to connect to the router via the wireless connection manager? When you set a static ip address did you also set the DNS?


----------



## joeten

Honestly, I think on this occasion you bought a lemon.


----------



## brunobgo

provision said:


> hi i had the same problem, i have found a driver that works on my pc gonna try it on a xp system now.
> 
> download link:
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/USB-AC56/DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip
> 
> gr,
> 
> Provision


This worked from me on Windows XP SP3, "802.11n NIC" was appearing as the device name, and had already tried to install this driver with 3 versions of Driver Pack Solution without success. But now it's ok, thanks Joeten!


----------



## zhong

brunobgo said:


> This worked from me on Windows XP SP3, "802.11n NIC" was appearing as the device name, and had already tried to install this driver with 3 versions of Driver Pack Solution without success. But now it's ok, thanks Joeten!


That only work on Asus PCs or work on other kinds of PC like Compaq Presario PCs too?

Thanks


----------



## Throcky

If the WiFi usb adaptor looks like a USB male on a black square with an antenna at right angles, then you want "Ralink: RT5370" AKA "RT2870".. I searched for months looking for the driver for this $5.00 Ebay device. Should have just bought a new one to get the cd disk that is packed with it.:sad: Follow this link.. Ralink USB (RT2870/RT2770/RT357X/RT3370/RT8070/RT5370) Windows Drivers, Ver.3.2.4.0 | Wireless Driver & Software ... I think it works up to Win7?? You are welcome...


----------



## joeten

Thanks for the link, hope it works out. The problem with buying a no name piece of hardware is you get this type of issue, it's safer to spend the small amount more for the support.


----------



## AnxiousInfusion

Necro'ing this thread because *I have solved this problem for all Windows 7 (and maybe Vista, 8 and 10) users* who bought the "Mini USB 150M 150Mbps Wireless LAN Adapter" on eBay.

Some info:


The chipset for this USB NIC is RTL8188EU
It will appear as "802.11n NIC" when initially plugged in.
Proper driver package to download is "DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip" *Which is not installable directly from the zip package*, I will detail the steps below.
0. Plug in your 802.11n NIC.

1. Open Start Menu. 

2. Select "Devices and Printers". 

3. Navigate to "802.11n NIC", it will probably be under the "Unlisted" category. 

4. Right click on 802.lln NIC and select Properties from the dropdown menu. 

5. Navigate to the "Hardware" tab. 

6. Click on "Properties". 

7. Navigate to the "Driver" tab of the new window which has opened. 

8. Click on "Update Driver..." (You may need to click on Identify before this option becomes available).

9. A wizard will open which will ask you whether you want to automatically update drivers or manually select drivers to install. Select the manual option. 

10. Navigate the to the location of this driver folder and choose your version of Windows (Win7X64...VistaX86...). 

11. The wizard will take care of the rest, when it is finished the device should appear as "Realtek RLT8188RTV Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter"


I will try to provide a download of the DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip with my custom instructions added and main folder renamed here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Q05rkCnoriQ1A2alpLSVVqMzQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## koala

Hi AnxiousInfusion, welcome to TSF

Thanks for posting your instructions and files.

Are you planning on leaving your google drive open to the public for a while, or would you like to attach the files to your reply for anyone who might want to try them?


----------



## AnxiousInfusion

I have used my Google Drive for public sharing in the past, but perhaps I should go with whatever official method the forums use? How would I do this?


----------



## koala

If you can put the files into a zip and attach it to your next reply, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## AnxiousInfusion

Forum attachment here. Note: Win8X86, VistaX86 and WinXPX64 removed to fit this forum's 5MB upload limit.


----------



## zhong

AnxiousInfusion said:


> Necro'ing this thread because I have solved this problem for all Windows 7 (and maybe Vista, 8 and 10) users who bought the "Mini USB 150M 150Mbps Wireless LAN Adapter" on eBay.
> 
> Some info:
> 
> 
> [*]The chipset for this USB NIC is RTL8188EU
> [*]It will appear as "802.11n NIC" when initially plugged in.
> [*]Proper driver package to download is "DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip" Which is not installable directly from the zip package, I will detail the steps below.
> 
> 0. Plug in your 802.11n NIC.
> 
> 1. Open Start Menu.
> 
> 2. Select "Devices and Printers".
> 
> 3. Navigate to "802.11n NIC", it will probably be under the "Unlisted" category.
> 
> 4. Right click on 802.lln NIC and select Properties from the dropdown menu.
> 
> 5. Navigate to the "Hardware" tab.
> 
> 6. Click on "Properties".
> 
> 7. Navigate to the "Driver" tab of the new window which has opened.
> 
> 8. Click on "Update Driver..." (You may need to click on Identify before this option becomes available).
> 
> 9. A wizard will open which will ask you whether you want to automatically update drivers or manually select drivers to install. Select the manual option.
> 
> 10. Navigate the to the location of this driver folder and choose your version of Windows (Win7X64...VistaX86...).
> 
> 11. The wizard will take care of the rest, when it is finished the device should appear as "Realtek RLT8188RTV Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter"
> 
> I will try to provide a download of the DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip with my custom instructions added and main folder renamed here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4Q05rkCnoriQ1A2alpLSVVqMzQ/view?usp=sharing


Anybody has driver(s) which they tested to work for Windows xp?

Thanks


----------



## AnxiousInfusion

zhong said:


> Anybody has driver(s) which they tested to work for Windows xp?
> 
> Thanks


There _is_ a folder for Windows XP (WinXP) in the _DR_USB_AC56_102362252013_Windows.zip_ package. Not sure what version though and, unfortunately, the instructions to install the driver will be different than for Vista/7/8. WinXP was removed from the forum-based download due to size constraints so please grab it from my Google Drive link or from the official source if you need the XP driver.


----------



## Newbie62

missmartha said:


> hi,
> i bought this device from ebay but the driver for it won't work on win xp or win 7, system does recoize the device but software won't load m,windows can not match device to software so it won't install the driver. can you help me with this problem.


After going through all of the drivers in the link from the person that sold me the USB Wireless Stick( to no avail ), After going through a google search ( to no avail )
This one actually worked the first time!

802.11ngb 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Driver

You're Welcome!


----------



## Newbie62

Try this one

802.11ngb 150M Mini USB WiFi Wireless Adapter Driver


----------



## gte

If you have the ebay wireless usb nic with antenna as pictured below










This is the driver the manufacturer provided me, hopefully this helps someone

http://ge.tt/6W5kmud2


----------

